# Finally!!!!! Finished my website !!!!!



## vinhman (May 31, 2004)

Hi everyone, i'm new to the site! I finally finished my site with all my favorite photos. tell me what you think ! Any suggestions ? thanks in advance!!!

http://members.cox.net/vinhman/


----------



## canonrebel (May 31, 2004)

Could you give us a link?


----------



## vinhman (May 31, 2004)

can't believe i for to post it, silly me!!!


http://members.cox.net/vinhman/


----------



## thebigbillybob (Jun 1, 2004)

get the about page finished the gallerys are 2 far right and cause me to have to scroll over to view them i do like you photography! i would like to know more about... i REALLY like the layout though! umm where are those pics taken that are on the top and bottom of ur site?


----------



## vinhman (Jun 1, 2004)

thanks!!! yea, i have to fix the size of the pics, i've been getting complaints from people with smaller screen sizes. I'll get the about page done soon so check by later. All the pics on my site are taken in San Diego. THe pics on the top and bottom are all from Downtown San Diego/Gaslamp Quarter.


----------



## AMcNeice (Jun 1, 2004)

Nice design although it blows apart with my massive monitor and screen size. (1600 x 1200)  

Screenshot of what's happening:


----------

